# NO SPOILERS ---Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7 ---NO SPOILERS



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well there will be no Muppets this week *yeah that's a bummer as I really enjoyed it* but it should still be a good show. 


DISCUSS!


I'm not sure if this is live for the US or it's delayed but DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD if it is indeed pre-taped. If anyone posts spoilers in here I will ban you and I aint even bleedin'.*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7***

We'll know the results by 10 tonight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7***

Can't be any worse than last weeks episode.


----------



## WarriorChamp316 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7***

Meh, I expect it to be another disappointing show as usual, we'll probably have a return or two but WWE will fail to book it properly.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7***

In Liverpool, Can't wait. Another Monday Night Raw. Will no-doubt watch again at 2am though. Wont be posting any spoilers.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

my Predict for raw tonight.

Eve with kelly kelly beat Beth for the diva champion.

I see a rematch at Survivor Series 2011.

Brodus Clay beat John Morrison.

Santino Marella beat Drew McIntyre.

Alex Riley beat Otunga.

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger beat Kofi Kingston and Zack Ryder for the wwe tag team champion.

Kevin Nash be name the Referee for the wwe title match at Survivor Series 2011.


John Cena beat R-Truth.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Damn, I had forgotten that it was taped and from the UK tonight. I'll Sky+ this one as opposed to staying up for it. Enjoy the show, guys!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Not really looking forward to this show to be honest. Just ready for the go home show.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

the liverpool crowd should be good... hopefully some more build towards SS tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Hopefully we get another crowd like this


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

I think from here on out I won't watch a live Raw until the go home to Survivor Series when I know it will actually be worth watching. I'll watch this tomorrow and probably check the results before I go to bed tonight anyways since it's in the UK.

EDIT - Liverpool should be rocking though so at least that will be a good thing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

When does it start then?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Hope they put on a good show for Liverpool. The past few shows in england have been pretty poor so I hope they change that tonight. Although I expect more of the same. Cena showing he doesn't actually need Rock to take care of Awesome Truth, Brodus Clay will destroy Morrison, Beth/Natalya will get embarassed somehow etc etc.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

I bet R-Truth lights up another cigarrette tonight. 


Something about England drives Truth to smoke....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Hoping that this show is good.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

Isn't the Michael Cole challenge tonight? 8*D


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

I never post in these much, but I saw LC made it so I just had to.

You should start reading Preacher or Sandman. I have a feeling you'll love Death of the Endless.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*

*Again, NO SPOILERS *


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 11/7** ---no spoilers if applicable---*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Again, NO SPOILERS *


Sorry, that was only a small part of Sandman #8


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Does this start at 1AM or 2AM on Sky? It says 2AM but with the clocks going back and it being taped, I'm not sure if that's right. Anybody know?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Starts at 2AM in England.

I've never seen a Raw thread so dead, even before the show starts. Am I the only one who hasn't looked at spoilers?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Did hit-girl say we can post spoilers? 

Anywho, is this RAW going to be the one other threads are discussing? Somewhat confused atm.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Another 55mins till start time??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sin_Bias said:


> Did hit-girl say we can post spoilers?
> 
> Anywho, is this RAW going to be the one other threads are discussing? Somewhat confused atm.


*Correct. No spoilers in this thread. There is a spoiler thread to discuss that if anyone wants to. If I see someone posting spoilers in here I'll ban them on the spot. 

Raw starts in the states in 47 minutes.*


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

No spoilers, just a take on the atmosphere and stuff. But, twas a fun show being there live 
All i'm going to say is the crowd heavily booed Cena, probably 75-25, or 70-30, especially near where I was sitting.
Ziggler and Ricardo were very over for heels, and CPunk got easily the pop of the night (flooded with Punk shirts). Ryder was amazingly over too. Looks like they botched the ending and had to re-do it though.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be average at best tonight, I'm not expecting anything too great to come from tonight. Nash returns tonight, so I'm looking forward to his role.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

hmm.. It's not start yet?


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

When is raw exactly?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Correct. No spoilers in this thread. There is a spoiler thread to discuss that if anyone wants to. If I see someone posting spoilers in here I'll ban them on the spot.
> 
> Raw starts in the states in 47 minutes.*


Thanks.

And now to the IWC Style of thinking-Every taped Raw sucks Mucho Ballsack. No hope for this one either.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Didn't know there were spoilers til just now.
Guess I won't read and just watch. Hopefully it's not dead in here because of a bad show awaiting.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Resisted the urge to not look at the spoilers. Should be a good show in all honesty we always have hot crowds over here.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol watching the vintage collection with Rowdy Roddy Piper as the guest. He's a bloody legend!


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

reading spoilers for WWE shows sucks unless you dont plan on watching


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Lol watching the vintage collection with Rowdy Roddy Piper as the guest. He's a bloody legend!


Just tuned in the IC Title looked like it meant so much back then


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread will be super dead tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Even though it's dead in here,

Here wwe go?
Yay.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

meh.. it's in a foreign country, recorded.. so the quality will be fuzzy on my plasma.. the accent of the fans will annoy me.... and super Cena Wins the European Championship tonight


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahh I was wondering why only 180 people viewing and only 4 pages before RAW, makes sense now.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

oh cool - my online link is working :gun:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Ahh I was wondering why only 180 people viewing and only 4 pages before RAW, makes sense now.


its taped, everyone knows what happens.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Felix Anthony Cena 4


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

god damn thats some boos


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

uk hates cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Loud ass boos.

I love it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I got a good feeling about tonight's show. I don't know why.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

boooooooooooooo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Awful lot of boos for Cena.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

john cena is turning heel soon


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm surprised they didn't edit out the boos.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

completely forgot raw was in england


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

King sounding like a little girl, literally.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

damnnnnn mad boos, gotta love the UK


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good thing they didn't have time to pipe in cheers.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Some boo's


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena knows everyone hates him, he must love it getting such a reaction. guy must eat it up.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Already spotted myself


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I noticed Cena does that little finger wagging thing a lot.

That annoys me too.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn shame Koslov was released.

Would have been nice to see him dressing up all classy and having another tea party with Santino


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wrestlemania 28 cena vs rock (via satellite) sign :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Boos are amazing


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY

Go away John. Kill his mic. Bring Wade out to squash him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why does it take Cena so much effort to speak? The guy goes red and gets a vein in his neck just chatting shit?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena always knows the things to say that are almost impossible to boo. Vince taught him well in that aspect.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Good night to bump the ol post count talking to myself I guess???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth on twitter, shit i need to follow him


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Future HOFer? I wonder who that could be.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really, is so much better than What.
Probably cause I'm just so tired of What. People should really start saying "Really?" instead of "What?"
It's funnier.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WOT?

England is best.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> cena knows everyone hates him, he must love it getting such a reaction. guy must eat it up.


Your signature makes me laugh. Just wanted to tell you that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at phonebox in corner.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

DVR
sky+ please miz


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> truth on twitter, shit i need to follow him


He doesn't really tweet, and when he does its kinda nothing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Raw-Taped in England-Sponsored by Ambien CR and WWE Movie Studios.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

why does this promo feel like something from a video game? or otherwise very generic..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh truth :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL R TRUTH!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder in the hof AWESOME


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol racist cena


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice racist and implying rtruth is a rapist and using old jokes

I HATE CENA


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow Cena blow the Rock some more


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DON'T WHAT ME!
You're booing me, you should be booing yourselves.

Alright, you got me to laugh Cena.....good job, "Hide yo kids hide yo wife..."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HIDE YO KIDS, HIDE YO WIFE, COS THERES A RAPIN EVRYBODY OUT THERE


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Miz botch?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Liverpool does not tolerate Cena's attempts at humour.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh great....main event is gonna suck again.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miz botched his line


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder all day son


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

DAT POP!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol miz owned cena on the mic....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

zack ryder pop > cena pop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"It doesn't matter who you're teaming up against!" 

LOL!! Botchamania clip!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why did that segment seem to go better than it would have had it been live.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZR future hall of famer FO SHO!!!!

ROUGH RYDER!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "It doesn't matter who you're teaming up against!"
> 
> LOL!! Botchamania clip!


Miz becoming quite the botch expert


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr.Boo said:


> Miz botch?


Epic Miz Promo Botch. RETAPE!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Zack Ryder!!!! Woo Woo Woo, you know it!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

miz said it doesn't matter who your teaming up against :lmao


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

"Just laid down the truth". That was a pretty awesome line to be honest


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryder in a main event? Oh dear.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the botch? someone explain please


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish people would realize the "what" chants are fucken stupid and are annoying as hell


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ha, its funny, they put cena with ryder cause people actually like ryder and they hope it rubs off.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to make Miz and Truth even weaker....SMH


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

England loves Ryder #Imseriousbro


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Miz didn't botch. It really doesn't matter who Cena faces. We all know how it ends.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Vickie looks extra-hot tonight


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

vanderhevel said:


> ha, its funny, they put cena with ryder cause people actually like ryder and they hope it rubs off.


No. They put Cena with Ryder because Cena asked for it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm gonna need a gif of that fist pump/Mega Powers Handshake!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

GonGetGot said:


> I wish people would realize the "what" chants are fucken stupid and are annoying as hell


Blame Austin.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

A promo is so much better when the crowds interested.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish Rock would appear. 

Zack Ryder really needs new music. It's so pussy. He should of gotten Alex Riley's music.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler next, time for match of the night.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Aww. Dolph is facing Morrison. I was hoping they were going to feed him to Brodus Clay.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why in the hell is the crowd still doing what chants? that shit is really annoying now....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Miz didn't botch. It really doesn't matter who Cena faces. We all know how it ends.


Are you Michael Cole trolling WF.com?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I respect Cena for giving some of the spotlight to Ryder.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I wish Rock would appear.
> 
> Zack Ryder really needs new music. It's so pussy. He should of gotten Alex Riley's music.


It starts off ok but then turns gay


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Come to think about it there are like 3 over faces on raw right now Cena,Punk and Ryder(excluding HHH and lawler)


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Miz didn't botch. It really doesn't matter who Cena faces. We all know how it ends.


Quoting for truth


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

only the Rock can take out Awesome Truth...well the Rock or Zack Ryder


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vickie looked incredible just then WOW


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So Dolph vs Jobbinson, why do i have the feeling Dolph is gonna loose


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Miz didn't botch. It really doesn't matter who Cena faces. We all know how it ends.


Nah they need to build Miz and Truth as a credible threat.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in the minority when I say that I LOVE Ryder's theme....top 3 for me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

JDman said:


> I'm in the minority when I say that I LOVE Ryder's theme....top 3 for me.


what

Shit's on my ipod

OH RADIO!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> I wish Rock would appear.
> 
> Zack Ryder really needs new music. It's so pussy. He should of gotten Alex Riley's music.


idk, what makes ryders character great/corny is his love for boy bands which is what his music is

giving him rileys music wouldnt fit him at all


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Nah they need to build Miz and Truth as a credible threat.


They dropped the ball on that last week when Cena beat them both down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No one can deny Vickie looks hot tonight.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd honestly love to have fun time in the bedroom with vicky. Give her a proper rough ryder.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I wish Rock would appear.
> 
> Zack Ryder really needs new music. It's so pussy. He should of gotten Alex Riley's music.


he really needs a new gimmick, but i guess its ok for grown men to scream "woo woo woo"....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

job morrison


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo..to lose turn heel and bang his new girl Vicki in the middle of the ring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh Douchebag Diggler. Terrible Look, Terrible Music, Terrible gimmick. But such a good wrestler.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

vickie's got a nice set on her


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evil Ed said:


> No one can deny Vickie looks hot tonight.


I'm sure Lawler will try.

And that JoMo shirt is just terrible.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I would pound Vickie so hard. Stick my hard cock in her wet juicy pussy and smack her ass as she grinds on me and I smack them titties

DAMN got myself hard typing that.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

here comes morrison...hes got a job to do


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F Vickie???? 
You're not supposed to look that good. I just feel so weird.
2 years ago, heck even a year ago, I wouldn't utter the words "Vickie is looking really good".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets go Ziggler chants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

has not won a match since august :lmao


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Steve. said:


> So Dolph vs Jobbinson, why do i have the feeling Dolph is gonna loose


I thought Morrison would face Brodus Clay. 

So who you guys think Brodus Clay will beat t0night?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They're definitely making a storyline for his losing streak which means he resigned and got enough punishment for whatever he did to Trish.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

JDman said:


> I would pound Vickie so hard. Stick my hard cock in her wet juicy pussy and smack her ass as she grinds on me and I smack them titties
> 
> DAMN got myself hard typing that.


this


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Small 'let's go Ziggler' chant? XD


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Vicky is always fucking ugly


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Where's Swagger?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

scouzers hahaha cole shut the fuck up.

ScouSer S not Z you utter cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

That tweet they showed, hurt my brain to read.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> I thought Morrison would face Brodus Clay.
> 
> So who you guys think Brodus Clay will beat t0night?


Air Bourne..to give him some time off


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Skowzers... WWE needs to stop trying to do things.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Way to fuck up pronouncing scousers Cole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JDman said:


> I would pound Vickie so hard. Stick my hard cock in her wet juicy pussy and smack her ass as she grinds on me and I smack them titties
> 
> DAMN got myself hard typing that.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

JDman said:


> I would pound Vickie so hard. Stick my hard cock in her wet juicy pussy and smack her ass as she grinds on me and I smack them titties
> 
> DAMN got myself hard typing that.


teens and their raging hormones


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

don't know why but seeing vickie outside reminded me of playing no mercy for the n64 and randomly going outside to do a flying elbow to the female valet ...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, both wrestlers just look.... weak.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

carribean_cool said:


> teens and their raging hormones


Oh I'm 26 and married. I would still smash.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerry the king and Michael Cole: Please STFU


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Air Bourne..to give him some time off


hmm yeah could be. Could be Santino but he too much of a clown i was thinking. Lets see what happens


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

morrison pele > AJ pele

LOLNO


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

FFS LOL JDMAN


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> scouzers hahaha cole shut the fuck up.
> 
> ScouSer S not Z you utter cunt.


:lmao did Cole touch a nerve...or realise you robbing scouse twats were taking his wallet.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

dude vickie looks like she's sexually experienced... like she'd give you the best blowjob and make you shake and shit...


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

King Battlezone said:


> dude vickie looks like she's sexually experienced... like she'd give you the best blowjob and make you shake and shit...


shake and shit?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Jerry the king and Michael Cole: Please STFU


It's funny, I don't even mean to, but I tune them out and don't even know what they say half of the time. 
They're so ridiculous. I can't believe they went back to having just those two.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

If Dolph loses this match....


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow i hope most of you are being sarcastic with the Vickie looking hot stuff...id stick to jackin off


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> It's funny, I don't even mean to, but I tune them out and don't even know what they say half of the time.
> They're so ridiculous. I can't believe they went back to having just those two.


They really do get worse every single week without fail.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao did Cole touch a nerve...or realise you robbing scouse twats were taking his wallet.


Have some national pride. We all fucking hate Scousers as well as Geordies, Mancs and Cockneys but surely we can unite to point out the shitness of America's use of our language!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shake and shit...well that would be embarrassing..and messy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you believe Vickie used to look like this:


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

JDman said:


> Oh I'm 26 and married. I would still smash.


i feel bad for her, and your life


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao did Cole touch a nerve...or realise you robbing scouse twats were taking his wallet.


I'm from manchester  Can't stand them, but Cole runs them close. 

I forgot to mention he missed off twats in his pronunciation.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Have some national pride. We all fucking hate Scousers as well as Geordies, Mancs and Cockneys but surely we can unite to point out the shitness of America's use of our language!


Hey fuck you man!


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> Wow i hope most of you are being sarcastic with the Vickie looking hot stuff...id stick to jackin off


you keep jerking off to Dolph. 
Vicki is a REAL woman!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Battlezone said:


> dude vickie looks like she's sexually experienced... like she'd give you the best blowjob and make you shake and shit...


There's 20 divas and you want to chase the one that looks like the stunt double of a greasy turd? To each his/her own. Give me the good looking Bella twin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler & Cole...


PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

haha Scouzers the scouser scum are gonna be pissed :flip


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I fucking hate Scousers..they're scum of the earth.

Nasty Chavs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sexy dropkick


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JDman said:


> Shake and shit...well that would be embarrassing..and messy.


How do you feel about Nash injuring HHH?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

If Ziggler lost LOL


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know how this match ends, but this match is way, way too one sided


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> you keep jerking off to Dolph.
> Vicki is a REAL woman!!


lol she does look like she could suck a golf ball through a garden hose .


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW. You can hear a pin drop


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LETS GO ZIGGLER


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it just me or does the arena look kind of smokey right now?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I fucking hate Scousers..they're scum of the earth.
> 
> Nasty Chavs.


Lmao what a stereotype. I'm not even from Liverpool but saying that shit seriously is ridiculous. Mancs are the scummiest cunts.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Lets go ziggler chants


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I expected this match to be in the running for MotN, but so far it's been awkward as fuck. It's like they don't know what the hell they want to do.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HGF said:


> How do you feel about Nash injuring HHH?


Fucking pissed. I know he will be back soon enough but still...DAMN.

When it first happened I punched a hole in my wall but I got over it knowing he will get his revenge.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Way to much fucking wrestling. MORE PROMOS this is boring as fuck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> lol she does look like she could suck a golf ball through a garden hose .


It's how she got the volleyballs for her ass down.


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

lol Ziggler getting Cena like chants


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's almost hilarious that Ryder is more important than Morrison


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Split down the middle? Ziggler chants are WAAAAY louder than the feeble Jobbinson ones XD


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Is Lawler deaf? Those were clearly very one sided Ziggler chants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> Way to much fucking wrestling. MORE PROMOS this is boring as fuck


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't help but think of Mr. Ass every time Dolph does that move.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Lmao *what a stereotype.* I'm not even from Liverpool but saying that shit seriously is ridiculous. *Mancs are the scummiest cunts.*


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Guess losing to Mcintyre was considered punishment enough for Morrison.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck? WWE I am dissapoint.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*MORRISON!*


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

jerry made sense there, if you lose to JoMo you should lose the title


EDIT : WTF ziggles should never lose to JoMo


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Hot damn. Who woulda guessed.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Owned. Morrison's out of the doghouse perhaps?


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

WTF? Morrison is allowed to win? This is craziness.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JOB MORRISON With the no job OMG


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Vickie is very talented.. Just screaming at the top of her lungs.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

holy shit JoMo won


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously.....


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

wow...hopefully ziggler will proceed to karate chop vickie in the fucken throat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Time to laugh at IWC rage.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Oh look at this!"

Can we please have names for the f'n moves??
Seriously! 
Let the kids learn the name of the moves, JR was taught me so many names of the moves back in the day.


WHAT THE..........................WHAT THE WHAT.................WHAT??????????????????????????


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

losing streak snapped, but guess what? no one gave a fuck lol the crowd is super dead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, Morrison won


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Is Lawler deaf? Those were clearly very one sided Ziggler chants


He has bizzaro senses, he hears and sees the opposite of what happens. Like calling Vickie fat.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Finally the streak ends!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


>


It was a joke. And not to toot my own horn but it was really really funny. I'm still laughing at it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Losing streak ends with a loss to Ryder at Survivor Series no doubt.

Why do WWE give the two best wrestlers losing streaks (Bryan and Ziggler) ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Your US Champ folks. 

Wonder if they're actually going to do something with Morrison or next week if they'll just feed Morrison to Brodus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well most ziggler matches/segments have lost viewers so I guess that's the end of Billy Gunn Light.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Owned. Morrison's out of the doghouse perhaps?


Nah he's still humping Melina's hairy ass.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

God, Vickie is SO hot (no sarcasm here).


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Morrison next in-line for US title? 
Just for winning one match out of howmany lost?
Shut it Lawler. But knowing WWE they might make it so


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate title winners losing non-title matches. Shouldn't every match they fight be a title match.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

YES!!! FINALLY!!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> It was a joke. And not to toot my own horn but it was really really funny. I'm still laughing at it.


Well i laughed but stopped when ziggler was beat.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL at the Let's Go Ziggler chants. Morrison is not over as a face at all. The crowd could have cared less about him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

LMAO at the IWC's reaction to Morrison winning a match.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

someone plz post pic of morrison carrying melina's bags


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good match. (Y)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JDman said:


> Fucking pissed. I know he will be back soon enough but still...DAMN.
> 
> When it first happened I punched a hole in my wall but I got over it knowing he will get his revenge.


Hopefully HHH puts Nash in a wheelchair before Nash puts his own self in a wheelchair.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Nah he's still humping Melina's hairy ass.


:lmao
Shocking that Morrison actually won.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

John Morrison finally picks up a win, I think I might be dreaming


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do champions fight on TV, period?

Give others airtime. Why is Ziggler fighting a few weeks before he has a title match at Survivor Series, it's the same with del Rio etc. Long gone are those days.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm honestly surprised the forum didn't explode with JoMo hate posts.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty good opening match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking hate it when the tree huggers put WWF adverts begging for my money when I'm watching my WWE.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, first goal when I get WWE 13 is to absolutely destroy Orton with Lesnar.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> LOL at the Let's Go Ziggler chants. Morrison is not over as a face at all. The crowd could have cared less about him.


True.It was like one person at best chanting for Morrison.

Morrison never get big chants.Not even in his hometown.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

The only reason some people were with Ziggler was because Morrison was on a horrible losing streak. Stop hating and let me have my moment dammit!!!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

well fuck me morrison wins a match


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Flo Rida for a theme song? That's stupid.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm shocked Morrison got the win,Darn good match!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hunico looks awesome!


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why do champions fight on TV, period?
> 
> Give others airtime. Why is Ziggler fighting a few weeks before he has a title match at Survivor Series, it's the same with del Rio etc. Long gone are those days.


They should either be working on feuds or as you say leave time to others fighting for #1 contender spot to make Titles more respectable


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Evil Ed said:


> I can't help but think of Mr. Ass every time Dolph does that move.


It's funny, it almost sounded like King wanted to call it the Fameasser but stopped himself


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Team orton vs team barret?
Kind of random

ewwwww


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Survivor Series theme song sucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lawdy, hide the syringes, it's Mason Ryan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster in training, this is just a bad as a divas match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JTG is going to die.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

oh great. looks like mason ryan's going to botch


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Taking an inside look at Mason Ryan sounds sorta disgusting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, "Team Barrett" 
Hopefully they win.

I really can't stand Mason Ryan. 
Poor JTG, 20 times better than Mason Ryan will ever be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Evan Bourne fails a wellness, but Mason Ryan is still on TV? 

WHOA!!! JTG still has a job?!?!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JTG squash.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why do champions fight on TV, period?
> 
> Give others airtime. Why is Ziggler fighting a few weeks before he has a title match at Survivor Series, it's the same with del Rio etc. Long gone are those days.


Indeed dude, it should be that we have to pay to watch a champion in a match, not just for free... makes the PPV matches that bit more special.

 They can still be on TV cutting promo's to hype the fued and PPV but they shouldn't wrestle.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at dis guy, just look at em


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

How does Mason Ryan fit through doorways?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ryan booed,
good the welsh prick


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

Awwww, poor JTG.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm hoping for the crowd to start a sheep shagger chant.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

When this niqqa piss the cup lights on fire ain't no way in hell Ryan isn't on roids


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well this aught to be a match for the ages.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

poor jtg, could you get a more jobberish entrance?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Mason Ryan...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mason!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JTG on Raw. Congrats, you're getting squashed.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

sweet, a ryan squash match


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm, Mason get's a nice video package, entrance music, and hyping. JTG is randomly standing in the ring.

Can anyone guess who is gonna get jobbed out?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HGF said:


> The Survivor Series theme song sucks.


The last decent theme song they had for Survivor Series was Creed in 2001


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JTG! He doesn't even give a fuck whatsover.

So,
No Nash Mentions
No Cole/JR mention
No CM Punk
All Face wins thus far..

Yup. Rawful in England.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the sound of Michael Cole saying Mason Ryan's name for some reason.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JTG still has a job :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Evan Bourne fails a wellness, but Mason Ryan is still on TV?
> 
> WHOA!!! JTG still has a job?!?!?


Yep, Mason Ryan doesn't smoke pot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Mason Ryan is on a roid rage...sorry, rampage!''


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Did I just hear a "steroids" chant or am I hoping so much that I did?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Mason Ryan is freaking horrible


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah, this is better than the Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The crowd doesn't care about Ryan and it's hilarious.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess Smackdown isn't available tonight because JTG is getting a match on Raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please stay there King, and don't ever come back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Batista & Rob Terry's genetic material was combined to make MASON RYAN!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crowd is really into this one!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The last decent theme song they had for Survivor Series was Creed in 2001


I thought 2004 had a decent theme song.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

boring....


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

they should bring Cryme tyme back so they can steal Mason Ryans steroids...they prolly already stole his wrestling ability


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No **** but looking at ryan makes me want to hit the gym and get buff.

NAh fuck that shit, too much work


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

There's your future ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

why is Mason Ryan a face, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

MASTER LOCK + JINDER FINSIHER :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Taking an inside look at Mason Ryan sounds sorta disgusting.


Vince does it all the time



...zing


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

That may have been one of the worse matches in the last 5 years.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Anonymous Raw GM Storyline? sign. Hilarious. Thank you so much.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Guy is not very smooth


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This Mason Ryan match is incredibly boring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Yep, Mason Ryan doesn't smoke pot.


Pot isn't a suspension, but synthetic pot is.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A pointless squash is pointless.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Mason Roidan wins!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Did I just hear a "steroids" chant or am I hoping so much that I did?


There's a crowd in there? If there is, I sure as heck can't hear them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan*


so fucking true


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

gonna sound gay but mason's sideburns piss me off


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

rofl @ the "RAW Anonymous GM Storyline?" Sign


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The crowd seriously could not give two fucks about Ryan L O L


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> why in the hell is the crowd still doing what chants? that shit is really annoying now....


I like What chants just cause they piss everyone else off


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL at the "Anonymous RAW GM Storyline?" poster.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Theproof said:


> There's your future ladies and gentleman.


I'm afraid you may be right, and God help us all.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So pissed I'm not able to go


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit its rey


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> I'm afraid you may be right, and God help us all.


Nah soon enough he'll tear MCLs and ACLs and they'll fire him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get The Bellas off my TV...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why was JTG fed to Mason Ryan and not Brodus Clay?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus Christ, enough with the fucking Beatles references!!!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

NASH TO TEAR A QUAD ON HIS RETURN TO THE RING..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo.....You Blow It.

Ryder's gettin' some fo sho!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... Ryder's segments are a bit cheesy but he makes them fun somehow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder is such a BOSS


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Still marking out about Morrison winning a match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Beatles references seem to be substituting for Twitter tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

zack ryder is so fucking lame to me, i dont understand why the IWC like him so much.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why was JTG fed to Mason Ryan and not Brodus Clay?


'Cause JTG is a heel and my guess is the the WWE thinks people actually care about if he's heel or face.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why was JTG fed to Mason Ryan and not Brodus Clay?


Brodus Clay 10x > Mason Ryan you noob


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay... Ryder's segments are a bit cheesy but he makes them fun somehow.


Better than Cena segments IMHO


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus Christ, enough with the fucking Beatles references!!!


it's the new twitter reference


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus Christ, enough with the fucking Beatles references!!!


Dude just let it be


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Woo Woo Woo.....You Blow It.
> 
> Ryder's gettin' some fo sho!


Woo Woo Woo... You ho it?

Woo Woo Woo... You show tit?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> Brodus Clay 10x > Mason Ryan you noob


Hence why I said why was he fed to Mason Ryan and not Brodus Clay you dick.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Zack is gonna be our new US champ by Survivor Series gurandamnteed.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

i would love to be in on a wwe creative brainstorming session

"lets show the english fans that we're pushing one of their own, that should go over well!"

*no reaction to ryan*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JTG and Mason Ryan are trending right now on twitter.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't Brodus suppose to re-debut tonight?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mason Ryan makes Batista look like a mouse. That riods junkie.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Woo Woo Woo... You ho it?
> 
> Woo Woo Woo... You show tit?


:lmao:lmao
oohh, so many options!


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hence why I said why was he fed to Mason Ryan and not Brodus Clay you dick.


hence why he deserves a better opponent


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Woo Woo Woo... You ho it?
> 
> Woo Woo Woo... You show tit?


#AreyouseriousHoe?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE Creative
We flew The Bella Twins across the Atlantic Ocean to film a 20 second pretape. Take THAT, shareholders. #RAWTonight

I cannot love this account anymore than I do.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Dude just let it be


well played, sir


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GCA-FF said:


> Better than Cena segments IMHO


O totally agree... I think it is mostly the fact it doesn't seem to be a slight on the fans like Cena's often come off as. Can't stand the "this is so cheesy and it's pissing you all off and I love it" look on Cena's face a lot of the time.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> LOL at the "Anonymous RAW GM Storyline?" poster.


Haha, awesome eh?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

carribean_cool said:


> i would love to be in on a wwe creative brainstorming session
> 
> "lets show the english fans that we're pushing one of their own, that should go over well!"
> 
> *no reaction to ryan*


The Welsh are to England what Canada is to the USA. On that note Scotland is our Mexico.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole owning jr again :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

No JR Challenge


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

No JR Challenge


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody else get the feeling that the Michael Cole challenge is going to be at Survivor Series? Oh god no.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

FUCK YEA 

DICKHARDO COCKRIGUEZ !!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm guessing we're getting Cole/J.R. at Survivor Series. Oh boy.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Ricardo gets more heat than the damn wrestler. Congratulations WWE bookers. You outdid yourselves.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RicRod Pop! I'm proud to be English XD <3


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the segments where Cole says something dumb, then stares into the camera. For some reason, eye contact makes that guy bearable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*easy with the personal insults*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh. I think I've reached my limit on Cole tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh no Cole challenge again this week? god they're actually saving that crappy segment for the 3 hour raw I bet.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Ricardo getting more reaction than Del Rio haha push Ricardo!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO WITH THE BIG POP

DB9 is SEX


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RicRod Cheers


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Ricardo gets more heat than the damn wrestler. Congratulations WWE bookers. You outdid yourselves.


It's called the Vickie or Heenan effect.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Raw's gonna get Coled :lmao:lmao:lmao

I hate him so much, but I can't lie, he cracks me up sometimes!
Even his facial expression with that, he was just like "yeah, I said that..."


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonder if they'll actually build up the Punk/Del Rio match here or just not give a fuck about it.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TEN BUCKS SAYS RICARDO RODRIGUES PULLS ALL THE BITCHES


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Ryan booed,
> good the welsh prick


hes a sheep shagging shiit stain :gun:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> WWE Creative
> We flew The Bella Twins across the Atlantic Ocean to film a 20 second pretape. Take THAT, shareholders. #RAWTonight
> 
> I cannot love this account anymore than I do.


Genius.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *easy with the personal insults*


dont worry, most people have a sense of humour :stupid:


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

WAIT A MINUTE... 

SO EVAN BOURNE GETS SUSPENDED AND THEY DON'T LOSE THE BELTS ??? WHAT THE FFUCK BRO


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

HGF said:


> I'm guessing we're getting Cole/J.R. at Survivor Series. Oh boy.


More bullshit. Just fucking great. There's actual fucking wrestlers who have little time and they wanna waste an potential build up to an match between two other wrestlers with fucking commentators?

Just... God dammit. It's shit like this which makes me wanna kick Vince in the balls for letting this happen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They STILL say he's from West Africa? Try Winchester, Mass.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Loving that it seems that none of the crowd reactins/cheers (so far) has been edited, like the last time it was in the UK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid: "Dad, where's Evan Bourne??"
Dad: "In the clouds, son, in the clouds...."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jerry Lawler likes CM Punk now? Oh ok.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Google+ the best of all the social networks \o/


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Whats the point of this KMart tour when we dont have a KMart in the UK?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

KH Diplomats said:


> Ricardo getting more reaction than Del Rio haha push Ricardo!!


Ricardo >>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


> They STILL say he's from West Africa? Try Winchester, Mass.


He's black dude. In WWE that means he's either from Africa, a rapper or a thug. (Or sexual chocolate)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> They STILL say he's from West Africa? Try Winchester, Mass.


He's from Ghana.....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Oh Jerry Lawler likes CM Punk now? Oh ok.


That's what I was thinking, pretty sure during SummerSlam while Punk was face he still didn't like him.

OW! That did not look pretty!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

YES FUCK YOU KOFI


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was a squash basically.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Kofi replacing Morrison as the 2 minute jobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was rather quick.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

break his shoulder damnit


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

nice pop for Punk


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk gets biggest pop of the night. Of course.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What a fucking pop!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*England LOVES Punk!*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dat ovation


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Is it time for another CM Punk pipebomb?"

Nope. Time for a delicious commercial break. We'll try to stop him saying anything interesting in the meantime.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap! Former partners right dere, Cole! 
Can we please have Booker on RAW??

A commercial??? Right now?? Really?? That doesn't make sense in the slightest.

So are we injuring Kofi instead of the guy who got suspended???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fatcat said:


> Kofi replacing Morrison as the 2 minute jobber.


At least he kept the tag titles after Bourne got suspended. I figured they'd be dropped to Ziggler/Swagger.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *England LOVES Punk!*


Brits have better tastes than Americans when wrestling is involved


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

LMAO THIS NEW ADAM SANDLER MOVIE LOOKS HILARIOUS


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And there goes Kofi's push.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Superboy-Prime said:


> More bullshit. Just fucking great. There's actual fucking wrestlers who have little time and they wanna waste an potential build up to an match between two other wrestlers with fucking commentators?
> 
> Just... God dammit. It's shit like this which makes me wanna kick Vince in the balls for letting this happen.


I completely agree. It was painful enough that we had to deal with Lawler/Cole for almost half the year.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Brits have better tastes than Americans when wrestling is involved



i'M GOING TO DISAGREE WITH YOU HERE AND SAY MEXICANS HAVE A BETTER TASTE IN WRESTLING


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> At least he kept the tag titles after Bourne got suspended. I figured they'd be dropped to Ziggler/Swagger.


They don't give two shits enough about the Tag Titles-They'll let the 30 days pass like a fart in the wind. Remember when they weren't defended for like 61 days over the summer? yup.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Brits have better tastes than Americans when wrestling is involved


*Not really.*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Punk seems to get more & more popular every week.

Pretty bland show so far though. The opening segment was ok, Miz's promo was great, i still don't get how people can say he isn't that good on the mic but whatevs. Ziggler/Jomo was surprisingly lacklustre though


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

did they start the promo during the adverts :lmao


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

did they really come back from commercial during a promo?

lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

come back mid promo? fffffffffs


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

cm punk looks like a hobo lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are the SD stars? I'm pretty bored here.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Not really.*


Really.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO ARE YA


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Who are ya!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

who are ya?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuckin who are ya chants


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I could watch 2hrs of Cm Punk and Ricardo just exchanging mannerisms.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Who are ya :cringe:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Brits have better tastes than Americans when wrestling is involved


Nah because we don't get many events over here we tend to fill them with smarks much like Canada.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

King Battlezone said:


> WAIT A MINUTE...
> 
> SO EVAN BOURNE GETS SUSPENDED AND THEY DON'T LOSE THE BELTS ??? WHAT THE FFUCK BRO


How can they lose the belts if he's suspended duh:shocked:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Once Punk gets the title and has a long reign the title will feel more important again.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Who are ya > What chants




Fact.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a dumb storyline. "You forced me to grant you a match. Please cancel it." RIVETING.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is the crowd chanting at Del Rio?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio got a message from John Yaranitis. He's special.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Dude just let it be


You bastard!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> What is the crowd chanting at Del Rio?


Who are ya


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

boooo this man


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Give me 2 hours of Punk and I'm fine everything else.....rubbish


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ boo this man... fucking dave chappelle reference..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Punk has to tell them to boo. :lmao*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Boo this man." YES! :lmao


Don't forget the part where he lost the belt for 2 weeks as well!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes Punk, tell people to boo Del Rio for doing exactly what you did. (Batista beat down on Edge, CM Punk cash in).... Great logic.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> What is the crowd chanting at Del Rio?


Who are ya, = You're no one, not big. Basically said to anyone who thinks they're 'big'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio on the mic = BORING! 

Um Punk, using a weapon in HIAC is completely legal, so you don't have much of a gripe there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Once Punk gets the title and has a long reign the title will feel more important again.


Except odds are that ADR's retaining until Cena gets the belt again. Meh.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a terrible RAW.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I am the double u double u E Champyun


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

omg... here comes punk ..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha Punk calling out Del Rio!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao, preach it like it is!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

DESTINYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Damn CM Punk lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well....I'm not going to disagree with Punk there.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Punk's a dumbass wait to bury your opponent what happens if you're booked to lose?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk talkin the truth just like he always does


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ouch, Punk brought is buryin' shovel!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except odds are that ADR's retaining until Cena gets the belt again. Meh.


Well from the reports Punk is supposed to get a long reign. I hope they're true.


Punk speaking troof from his pipebomb once again!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Get him Punk


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol I hope Rio wins. Just for the laughs.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love CM Punk to live up to that line, win the title at Survivor Series and then bring out a new belt.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to bury the already unover champ Punk....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was kind of mean.

LOL at punks attempt at a latin accent


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

damnnnnnnn


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It just keeps going. and going. and going.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, Punk really roasted Del Rio.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I swear WWE is planting tweets. Kofi Kingston is trending? Why?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They took all this time just to clear up whether or not Punk is going to willingly surrender a title shot? Um...ok.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoNWwhzh3M&feature=related


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd really made this segment


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Not really.*


Don't fight it, LC. We're awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHY CAN'T EVERY CROWD BE LIKE THIS!!!!!
That was one of the best things ever just now!!!!

"wwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........NO!"


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Like the crowd's "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh". Definitely a different feel from the bland US crowds.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm submission match at SS? I would enjoy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Rodriguez, he's the Vincent of the WWE.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk segment the best of the night... Again.,


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Well from the reports Punk is supposed to get a long reign. I hope they're true.
> 
> 
> Punk speaking troof from his pipebomb once again!


Well if that happens good, at least Punk breathed life into this show tonight.

But he killed Ricardo again :sad:


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Not Ricardo again. He should be the WWE champion right now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk > all


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor ricardo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NEON LIGHTS, NOBEL PRIZEEEE


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

You killed Ricardo, you bastard!

(Ricardo returns next week without a scratch)

Swag.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao he's the hispanic vincent... 


dude this crowd rocks... crowd here in Houston SUCKS ASS...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't get what the point of this was.
Still it was entertaining and this crowd, this crowd is the fucking tits.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is a harsh looking motherfucker but I'd still wreck that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's gotta be nearing the end of the Ricardo/Del Rio pair with the amount of finishers he's taken. He's becoming a dumpster of finishers.. Like Lita in 2006.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Even on a taped Raw, Punk killed the forums briefly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Joel said:


> Don't fight it, LC. We're awesome


*I'd never argue that. 


That promo was pretty cool. It had some bad spots but most promos do. I was entertained.*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk just verbally destroyed Del Rio. I kind of feel bad for him now.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope to FSM the Anaconda Vise is back for good. Its been that one thing I miss most about Punk's repertoire.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

they need to bring wrestlemania to england.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Punk just verbally destroyed Del Rio. I kind of feel bad for him now.


What did creative think would happen? Del Rio doesn't have the mic skills like Cena, Christian, or The Miz. He can't come back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo needs a slammy.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome promo, ADR got raped via microphone.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

The crowd did that segment wonders!

CM Punk - the face getting cheers and encouraged.

Del Rio - the heel getting jeered and booed.....the 'who are ya' chants, pure British class! lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He is a harsh looking motherfucker but I'd still wreck that.


Let's see.. This brings up the greatest point about wrestling: 

Point #1.The dudes are generally good looking.

Point #2. The majority of the fans are guys.

Point #3. The majority of the guys can't stand the Diva's. 

I guess we're all just cigarettes (get it?)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> they need to bring wrestlemania to england.


Hell give us Insurrextion back!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

do we really need a recap of the muppets


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't like Punk burying Del Rio like that because it hurts his cred but I still think Del Rio will win so it doesn't matter much. I did enjoy the promo as a whole though and AWESOME crowd. US could learn a few things.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, it's just now the 2nd hour??
This RAW seems long. Haha.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ the muppets episode... that shit was hilarious


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

muppets urgh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Let's see.. This brings up the greatest point about wrestling:
> 
> Point #1.The dudes are generally good looking.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Hell give us Insurrextion back!


Give us No mercy back. we had it first


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Can we hurry up and get Kevin Nash please. I wanna see if he comes out to the Nwo Theme


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fierce bitch is fierce.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Punk and Ricardo breathed some life into the show. Time for the WWE to kill all the momentum.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY RE-DEVOTING TIME TO THE GOD DAMN MUPPETS?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> do we really need a recap of the muppets


Apparently...we do.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

great promo but they should've let del rio continue to beat down punk to you know....make the champion look credible and what not...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLLALALALALALA WHAT THE FROG, IS COOOKING.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

you can't see me.




i can't see anything =/ lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger got so much SWAG


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Botch Swagger-Bringing epic fuck-ups across the pond.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaahhahaha, dawg, you used to have pyro during those push ups.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Swagger twitching. That was terrible.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ Swagger trying to act. Oh man that was great


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even after all that, I think this Swagger match will be worse.

:lmao What the hell was that promo?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Swagger just doesn't do his entrance music any justice.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is Swagger coming on to us?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Former World Champion here folks...


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

swagger aggravated his palsy a little there


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

swagger has no personality.... 

perry saturn's fucking mop has more personality than this guy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Let's see.. This brings up the greatest point about wrestling:
> 
> Point #1.The dudes are generally good looking.
> 
> ...


Just say ****(cigs are **** right?)


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Swagger needs to remind everyone that he is a former world champion and that he jobbed to Santino.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Swagger has twitter... I wonder if he also types with a lisp...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You'd figure you'd give the All American American a mic when he's in England to garner Vickie-less heat.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you guys seen Jack Swagger's wife? I really recommend you check her out.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WadeBarrett Wade Barrett 
Just arrived in Liverpool for SmackDown. I prefer to call it 'My City'. #KingOfTheSmithdownTen #NakedKlinsmann

No Barrett tonight


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like this arena is quite smokey (as it always does in England for some reason). Like it this way. Looks like 2001 not 2011.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler commentary botch.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Santino the only other face I can deal with


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Have you guys seen Jack Swagger's wife? I really recommend you check her out.


Will their sex tape make onto BotchaMania episode 193?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did nobody catch that Titantron botch? Swagger walked out to Santino's titantron before they switched it to his own.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And to think we still got Swagger/Santino, a Brotus Clay squash, a boring Nash promo, divas, and a pointless tag match to go. So stoked


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dynastynyy said:


> WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY RE-DEVOTING TIME TO THE GOD DAMN MUPPETS?!


Because it was fucking awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LEGIT LOL from lawler


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

tonight's raw theme: pointless squashes and promos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Lawler and Cole go all Taz and Tenay and stop caring about the match at all.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Will their sex tape make onto BotchaMania episode 193?


I hope their sex tape makes it onto my laptop 

(Do they actually have a sex tape?)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Raw sucks without SD guys. CM Punk only brightspot so far.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody fire Lawler already.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole pissing himself lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Swagger promo was awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King: "If JR was on the titanic, the iceberg would of sunk"


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

horrible belly to belly...


steiner does better promos and belly to bellys than swagger


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, even Jerry dissing J.R. Weirdly amusing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are these two, f'n high????
Get them off commentary I beg of youuuuuu:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jerry Lawler just said something that kind of made me chuckle a bit. WTF is going on?! :shocked:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol whats with both cole and king making fun of JR together. Actually was kinda chuckling at the commentary during swagger/santino match.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

oh great.. it's Kelly " yea sure i'll suck on that " kelly


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fully naked?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the cobra and mr. Socko need to have an interaction.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CaptainObvious said:


> The Swagger promo was awful.


Every Swagger promo is awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh great, Kelly Kelly's coming out. Time to take a shit


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> King: "If JR was on the titanic, the iceberg would of sunk"


That's stupid. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever. I fucking hate Jerry Lawler. I want him gone from my life.


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

omg kellys gonna be in playboy! you heard it here first


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Are these two, f'n high????
> Get them off commentary I beg of youuuuuu:lmao:lmao


They obviously tried some English beer before they started.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell was AJ's theme playing while Kelly was walking to the ring with that bland dumb founded grin on her face?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly is looking pretty hawt


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
"You're going to see Kelly Kelly like you've never seen her before" would have boosted ratings before we got the TV-PG rating #RAWTonight


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

See Kelly Kelly like we haven't seen her before, most WWE superstars would say they hadn't seen her standing up before.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

kelly kelly looks great and is beaming tonight, abortion perhaps?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Gresty said:


> fully naked?!


Nah he said like we've NEVER seen her before.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Neroren said:


> omg kellys gonna be in playboy! you heard it here first


More like Maxim...saw the pics earlier today. She's just posing in a bikini.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> They obviously tried some English beer before they started.


I figured they just got a hold of Evan Bourne's stash. I hope that's the case so both of their asses get suspended.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Like we've never seen her before?

Has she discovered personality?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Nah he said like we've NEVER seen her before.


Well there aren't any fully naked pictures around so you know...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly or steet walker? You decide.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Nah he said like we've NEVER seen her before.


They're going to make her Interesting? How the Fuck do they pull off that miracle?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brodus Clay please squash kelly kelly.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

She's going to be in a great match then.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's the Maxim bs, interupted by DoD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that tee that king is wearing is pretty awesome


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

King, you are such a fucking creeper.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kelly Kelly has the most obnoxious theme song in wrestling today. Good God!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maxim? There's no tits in that, is there?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd rather buy Amanda Bynes Maxix. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

how is posing something to be proud of..

you just stand there and pose.. wtf that's not an accomplishment.... america is going in the shitter i swear


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody ducktape her mouth!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Maxim? There's no tits in that, is there?


Not in the US.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STOP SMILING KELLY!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol anyone see that girl with her hand on her forehead shaking her head at Kelly kelly? lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

4 years ago, this would have been Playboy fo sho!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Get your tits out chant incoming!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought he was gonna say playboy....8*D


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

KELLY IS ON THE MIC, RUN!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I honestly doubt anybody cares


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't put Kelly on the mic please.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought Sable was Lawler's favorite diva of all time.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

What is this, a high school graduation speech?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly grew up in front of the WWB universe. WWB?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

For fucks sake it was so much better when king looked like he was gonna jizz his pants off with the divas calling them puppies etc..

"Now please welcome this outstanding young beautiful talented dignified woman" 

Get to fuck shes a diva slut. Act like she is king.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And here comes the fake enthusiasm.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

British people don't know what hot is when they see it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KK on the mic? Good god...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whos going to rain on K2 parade


ah...


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Did cole just say King would do anything for a hoe? Cuz it sure sounded like it..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um we've seen Kelly in a bikini before haven't we?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

"When I started here five years ago, I was just a kid"

Kind of scary considering her gimmick was being a stripper.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Beth little girl voice kind of hot.

Nataly with the ****** voice nice


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

We've been saved


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

irishboy109 said:


> British people don't know what hot is when they see it.


We don't have as many fake breasts over here. We prefer natural beauty


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jerry Lawler would fuck Skipper too. Then coach at Penn State.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahha @ Boo's at Kelly's "joke".


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

They can just end this segment already. We all get the point, its the same point these 3 have been making for months, and we didn't care then either.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Woah Kelly Kelly put dat bitch DOWN


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

for fuck sake Kelly just pose naked we dont care about your wrestling or promos we just want to see yur rack and snatch


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Beth is eerily hot when in girly mode.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU'RE GONNA CRY, KELLY!!!!*


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

kelly is so ugly when she's not smiling


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Beth little girl voice kind of hot.
> 
> Nataly with the ****** voice nice


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> "When I started here five years ago, I was just a kid"


And now you just have the personality of one


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beth looks like she's been indulging in a little too much fake tan.

Rihanna and Chinballs to the rescue!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did I just time-travel back to high school? What is this promo?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryan said:


> We don't have as many fake breasts over here. We prefer natural beauty


and yellow teeth, 300lb women, accents that you can't understand...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I would give all of them a bucket full of happy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

yay! good divas to the rescue!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would fucking RUN AWAY too if I saw Alicia Fox with a Mic.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is fucking awful. They are all acting like 12 year olds.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fox on the mic yeah shes blowing someone


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly's a butterface


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

again .. posing isn't an accomplishment... 


king : congrats kelly kelly


FOR WHAT SHE JUST STOOD THERE...


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Whats with Alicia Fox sporting the Fox fur


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I was hoping that the cover was vandalized by Beth and Natalya.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BE A SEX SANTA.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So who are they going to bring in to be the third partner for Beth and Natalya?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW I didn't expect to see something that hot. Quick, what is the make and model of that car?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did anyone else laugh out loud at the look on Kelly's face on the mag?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahahaha what the fuck is with her eyes?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly win.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

smackdown here comes the pain > wwe 12


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

i think i saw alicia in newark the other night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm willing to bet Money that Lawler has not played that game at all.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

From Playboy to Maxim.... yippe.......


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

can kelly kelly not open her eyes cuz of the amount of makeup on them? shes weird looking -


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't stand Kelly or Alicia at all... just... ugh.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

King Battlezone said:


> again .. posing isn't an accomplishment...
> 
> 
> king : congrats kelly kelly
> ...


She is fit as f**k though. I don't mind if she just stands there.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

irishboy109 said:


> and yellow teeth, 300lb women, accents that you can't understand...


You do know that the UK has the best teeth in the world right? That's a stereotype that needs to die 

http://www.economist.com/node/15060097?subjectid=7933596&story_id=15060097


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Did creative realize that the whole Kelly Kelly promo proved Natalya/Beth was right?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> smackdown here comes the pain > wwe 12


Yes, but WWE '12 will be great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So they're the Divas of Doom, or Sisters of Snatchgrabbing, or whatever........anyways, why do they just run away from the Barbie Dolls
if they're trying to prove a point??

King, you're what 83? Yeah, ok, this is the best video game EVER!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please tell us about Waffle Houses again Nash.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Can't wait to play as ADR!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

fail


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TripleG said:


> I'm willing to bet Money that Lawler has not played that game at all.


lmao lawler is still trying to figure out how to do the razors edge on Royal Rumble for the SNES


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not our fault the sexiest woman in the world comes from England.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sin_Bias said:


> WOW I didn't expect to see something that hot. Quick, what is the make and model of that car?


it was a 2009 boobgotti


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really want to see Ryder main event. But King trying to sound interested in video games also has me really wanting to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ryan said:


> We don't have as many fake breasts over here. We prefer natural *beauty*


You're pushing it a bit there!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This has been a bad show, I've mostly watched Monday Night Football, for God sake. And I'm fucking Irish! WWE shouldn't be losing me to American football.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Beth and Natalya are fucking awesome.

:lmao X-Pac is tweeting every five seconds.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love for Natalya to make me cry











I think


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> You're pushing it a bit there!


Think Keeley and Sophie Howard. Basically anyone in Nuts, Zoo or Loaded


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> You do know that the UK has the best teeth in the world right? That's a stereotype that needs to die
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/15060097?subjectid=7933596&story_id=15060097


2 things:

1) that data is 2 years old
2) they only took data from one specific age group. 

That second thing I listed is what we call manipulating the data to give you results suited to your desires.

Poll a wider range of ages, I'll bet those number (for EVERYONE) look alot different.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Can't stand Kelly or Alicia at all... just... ugh.


I would, however, let Eve ravage me. She'd have to take me to dinner first, though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> This has been a bad show, I've mostly watched Monday Night Football, for God sake. And I'm fucking Irish! WWE shouldn't be losing me to American football.


London will have an NFL team soon enough, Take one the shitty NY teams please that actually play in New Jersey.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not our fault the sexiest woman in the world comes from England.



wait.. salma hayek is from england ??


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Think Keeley and Sophie Howard. Basically anyone in Nuts, Zoo or Loaded


The girls in Nuts, Zoo and Loaded wouldn't know natural beauty if it slapped them in the face.

They're the queens of fake tan, makeup and airbrushing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ryder is clearly not in the main event, the announced before the show who Cena was teaming with and it was a real future hall of famer.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King Battlezone said:


> wait.. salma hayek is from england ??


Don't be silly


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> London will have an NFL team soon enough, Take one the *shitty NY teams* please that actually play in New Jersey.




Great game yesterday, huh?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

matherto said:


> The girls in Nuts, Zoo and Loaded wouldn't know natural beauty if it slapped them in the face.
> 
> They're the queens of fake tan, makeup and airbrushing.


True but they have cracking tits.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm being serious


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I would, however, let Eve ravage me. She'd have to take me to dinner first, though.


She isn't bad... and she is better in the ring than the other two are. She can have a match with Natty and Beth and look good... Kelly and Alicia just look bad in the ring to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT SONG F'N SUCKS MONKEY BUTTHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had the tv on mute (listening to Childish Gambino's Camp album) when they played it the first time.
WOW!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vikki Blows is hot as fuck!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hate this guys vioce so much


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

new new new new world order


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kevin Muthafuckin' Nash!*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This theme is so bad ass


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

SP103 said:


> London will have an NFL team soon enough, Take one the shitty NY teams please that actually play in New Jersey.


almost as ridiculous as laurinaitis's voice


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

nWo is back baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was beyond brutal but hopefully the Playboy curse rubs off on the Maxim one and Kelly gets canned in a year or two.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not our fault the sexiest woman in the world comes from England.


The sexiest woman in England doesn't even come from England.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Laurinaitis needs a theme tune.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nash rockin a sick t-shirt


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TEAR YOUR QUAD

TEAR YOUR QUAD !!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if Nash is going to be drunk for this promo too?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did Triple H grow a foot taller? When is Nash coming out?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nash is next for the 30 day Suspension.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash looks cool as fuck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can not believe I am hearing the original nWo theme on WWE television in 2011.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I miss the Diesel Blues...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

SP103 said:


> London will have an NFL team soon enough, Take one the shitty NY teams please that actually play in New Jersey.


oh wow...clueless joe over here


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Nash comes out to nWo music. Thats awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Jones has the best boobs ever


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought Nash was wearing a Sting shirt for a second there.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ryan said:


> True but they have cracking tits.


Someone has a signature with an Alice Goodwin picture. She's not bad. . .

EDIT: The person is Incredibly Hawt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> The sexiest woman in England doesn't even come from England.


Yeah, because that makes sense!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Evurbee's binaskimee"


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'm willing to bet Money that Lawler has not played that game at all.


lmao right



holycityzoo said:


> Nash rockin a sick t-shirt


Better than his Charlie Sheen button ups



Cookie Monster said:


> Nash looks cool as fuck


yeah but leather jacket is shitty


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash :lmao


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Laurinaitis needs a theme tune.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR4K5KtaNl8


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

why do all pro wrestlers from the 90s look like they're criminals in biker gangs?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't beat abit of Louise Cliffe


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nash looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

really your talking about 16 years ago...


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

therealxpac: " i don't like angles with my friends fighting each other "


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> nWo is back baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


why the fuck is this something to mark out over? its a 10+ year old stable that needs to just be put to rest. 

Say NO to 2011 nWo


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear god Nash, please go away.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> That was beyond brutal but hopefully the Playboy curse rubs off on the Maxim one and Kelly gets canned in a year or two.


Do we have to wait that long?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Yo, Nash, chill it with the wrestling jargon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Someone has a signature with an Alice Goodwin picture. She's not bad. . .


THIS GUY


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

True though, he got the pop of the night at the Rumble.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Promo is just like JR on the boat...


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

Nash talking about a period before anyone in the crowd was born.

O/T but Alice Goodwin would get it till it fell off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish CM Punk was still involved so he could come out and own Nash again.
That was hilarious the first time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How'd you get a no if he didn't respond?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nash just made some sense about Triple H joining the Kliq.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Nash is great.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

did nash just say he booked himself in a ME? fuck me...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nash breaking kayfabe = lame, Punk doing = great. IWC..


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This promo isn't really that bad


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash thinks hes still got it, best in the world


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Stop it with the wrestling speak nash. You fucking goon. Slip something in sometimes but not every sentence.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Click, click, click. I wonder what else is on?


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

*remote click*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

zomg kayfabe is dead attitude era iz back guyz!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nash is doing pretty damn good right now. He doesn't sound drunk for once.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Shows how much a crowd can lift an average promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If the crowd wasn't making any noise, the promo would be a 2/5. Crowd involvement really makes a promo better, this is good.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Strong promo, and no "WHAT's" surprisingly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Nash breaking kayfabe = lame, Punk doing = great. IWC..


*shrugs shoulders*

It is what it is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"YOU BETRAYED ME!" 

Sounds familiar to me....






Nah.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice use of "Play the Game"


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, that Kevin Nash promo was actually really good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So confused,
Don't know what is a shoot, storyline,Nash incoherence or just plain shitty writing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Promo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice jacket, Kev.

Shite t-shirt though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a depressing promo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, that sucked!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

That was a good promo, crowd made a huge difference.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cmon guys only reason he was comfy cuz he knew it wasnt live


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE is too cheap to send the Black anti-Cena plant to the UK?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

He got a lot better on the mic, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Here he is Brodus jobber


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they want me to actually give a fuck about Kevin Nash in 2011 when I stopped caring for him back in 1998? No thanks. Awesome beard, though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprised how coherent Nash sounded, still doesn't mean a Nash vs. HHH feud should ever happen in 2011.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so Brodus Clay ISN'T on Raw?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

omg does brodus clay know how to trim his moustache... jesus use a 1 and then use a razor to trim at the top bro..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "YOU BETRAYED ME!"
> 
> Sounds familiar to me....
> 
> ...


You are tearing me apart, Nash!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Otunga and DAT FLASK.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i thought brodus clay was supposed to debut tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nash cut a great promo, but that's what he's best at.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked the work of sitting around after the Rumble... does give a point to everything.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please no David Otunga!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Why are people saying Nash broke kayfabe? How exactly did he break kayfabe?

Nothing he said broke kayfabe. He didn't refer to him as "Paul", and he didn't mention anything someone watching the show wouldn't already have known besides that he called Triple H to get him a contract. Which certainly isn't breaking kayfabe. . .they talk about contracts on the show all the time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay to interrupt in either the title match at Survivor Series or help Awesome Truth at Survivor Series then..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Regular or Unleaded... The stupidity of that made me die laughing.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

CM Punk is a fuckin god


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man that CM Punk's a dick. What did Otunga ever do to him? :side:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, that Unleaded or Leaded line was so corny.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone else get reminded of jigglypuff when they see brodus clay?


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

why is otunga on tv 

should've called him eggplant


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO

"Don't make me take off my jacket!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Don't make me take off my jacket!" Johnny's aces.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

dont make me take off my jacket


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ace said don't make me take off my jacket :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Are they dubbing punching sound effects.

LAME


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Otunga..PUNK..MY COFFEE


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

where are all the "WHY DOES ADR LOOK SO WEAK" guys now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's ok. Punk will eat the popcorn anyway.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Come on. That was a waste of good food in the background.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Darn you CM Punk, you spilled Otunga's coffee!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lmao, Otunga just said CM Punk looks like he works at a gas station.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Alright don't make me take off my jacket!

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The Tung got owned


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

wow that was so corny... wow...


that just made cm punk look weak.. like seriously you let OTUNGA'S WORDS GET TO YOU....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Del Rio owned Punk with that slam.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Backstage ambushes!!!! Love it


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Brodus Clay was in the Arena tonight. I mean look at that catering table..only popcorn left!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Johnny Ace: Don't make me take of my jacket! LOL


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't make me take off my jacket, fuck I love Laurinitis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Laurenitus "Alright don't make me take off my jacket" lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What happened to the awesome stable that was forming with Otunga, Christian, etc.


That was an insane beatdown from ADR!!!! Nicely done!
He threw Punk like he was nothing straight through that table.


They're acting like The Rock has never been on RAW before the way this commercial starts out:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

When is Nash/Punk going to get resolution? Didn't he jacknife power bomb Punk 3 times? Cost him a loss to John Cena by distracting him? Interfere in a tag match and cause him to lose it?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol reg or unleaded, like hes living in "they live" or something and giving anti hero one liners, but i did giggle.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punks the man even when he's jack knifing himself through pop corn and a table.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It's ok. Punk will eat the popcorn anyway.


John Morrison will swoop in before he does and eat his lunch.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> What happened to the awesome stable that was forming with Otunga, Christian, etc.


It got replaced by Barrett and Christian.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Does Randy talk? No not really. Don't ask him to promo. Now RKO the dog.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at regular/unleaded line.

Good beatdown by Del Rio.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I wanted him to take off his jacket (no ****)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Loved that table slam. lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't make me take off my jacket! Yes, that had to be repeated.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ace should of ripped off his jacket like hogan does to t-shirts


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone remember the WWF place in Times Square? It was even on the Smackdown games!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Loved that segment... good one liner by Punk, Otunga is getting something to do and ADR gave a good beatdown. I mean seriously, I thought PUnk/ADR was dead and buried long ago and now I'm interested.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

IT IS NOT THE 25TH ANNIVERSARY OF SURVIVOR SERIES!!!!!!


The first event is not an anniversary of itself!!! GET A FUCKING DICTIONARY!!! JESUS!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

the awesome truth's theme is badass...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what no you suck remix (N)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The LI


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would mark for Cena tripping over when running down the rump.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So is it bad that the top face of the company gets more boos than pretty much all the heels?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't get why people were so sour on "Air Boom", but completely okay with "The Awesome Truth".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryder & Cena's tag team name: 


Woos & Boos!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryder's push is big but nowhere of the superMEGAultra Push that Del Rio has received in the past 10 months.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan......*mute*.....fuck me thats getting really annoying


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't get why people were so sour on "Air Boom", but completely okay with "The Awesome Truth".


probably because Awesome Truth had an actual build up of a storyline to get to where they are. Air Boom was formed out of almost nothing, and went on to win the tag titles after (i think) 3 wins on raw...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Firmly on the side of Cena? How exactly do they think we are going to believe it when it's obviously much different.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone wanna bet Cena doesnt tag Ryder in for at least 5 more minutes?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

All this camouflage needs to get lost!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryder is more over than Cena.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Bout fucking time.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Thought Cena would troll the crowd. Would've been funny.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am loving this pro-Ryder crowd.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

crazy bump that truth took there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Best I've heard a crowd for Ryder


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't get why people were so sour on "Air Boom", but completely okay with "The Awesome Truth".


The Awesome Truth just sounds better.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth wasn't supposed to land like that.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryder is seriously the second most over face in WWE. Didn't Triple H say that all you had to do was get the fans to love you before you get main event spots? I think it's time.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Love Ryder
Hate Cena


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

That looked like it hurt


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Broski don't take no shit haha. Truth was screwing up the rhythm so Ryder gave him a little extra on that toss


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LMFAO Cena trying to get the crowd on his side by fist pumping and getting booed for it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> probably because Awesome Truth had an actual build up of a storyline to get to where they are. Air Boom was formed out of almost nothing, and went on to win the tag titles after (i think) 3 wins on raw...


Oh, I just meant the actual team names. As in, they both have really terrible names.

Unrelated: I imagine Ryder's surging popularity is fairly bittersweet for WWE. Because it's like, hey, money. But _why couldn't it be Mason Ryan instead_?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Ryder is seriously the second most over face in WWE. Didn't Triple H say that all you had to do was get the fans to love you before you get main event spots? I think it's time.


i wouldnt say second prolly third in terms of faces who gets 100% cheered orton,punk,ryder


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just had to pop open the jack Daniels for this finale.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

If they use Ryder right he could go all the way. The guy is a big guy, can wrestle, has charisma, IS OVER AS HELL, is already teaming with top guys, he'll have the strap in 6 months.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Ryder is seriously the second most over face in WWE. Didn't Triple H say that all you had to do was get the fans to love you before you get main event spots? I think it's time.


Second most over?

Ryder isn't more over than Orton/Punk and Ryder shouldn't be a main eventer.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Ryder is seriously the second most over face in WWE. Didn't Triple H say that all you had to do was get the fans to love you before you get main event spots? I think it's time.


it doesn't matter how over you are, if vince wants you to be a main eventer, then he'll push you until the fans submit


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Got respect Cena for getting rid of the jorts.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet ryder will get the hot tag


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> LMFAO Cena trying to get the crowd on his side by fist pumping and getting booed for it.


No he was fist pumping with them as they were saying "woo woo woo woo woo"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, everytime Cena is in, they'll chant "We Want Ryder" LOL


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryder at heart is still a comedy jobber act. He's over in that role, but main eventer? I don't see it.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryder was INSANELY over tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> If they use Ryder right he could go all the way. The guy is a big guy, can wrestle, has charisma, IS OVER AS HELL, is already teaming with top guys, he'll have the strap in 6 months.


They'll pull his push, just like they do with most everyone.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

woo woo woo, haha ridicolously funny, and tag team matches are so crap and predictable


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ryder at heart is still a comedy jobber act. He's over in that role, but main eventer? I don't see it.


Miz was a comedy act, R Truth is a comedy act, The Rock is basically a comedy act


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ryder at heart is still a comedy jobber act. He's over in that role, but main eventer? I don't see it.


Out of anyone I think he can make the transition. If the WWE play their cards right. If everyone considered him a joke but he was still over he could be a guy that comes to the rescue for WWE. Charisma is hard to come by and the guy has it.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

If Ryder and Cena wins, then why have Rock team up with him instead of Ryder at SS. No logic at all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder needs to get a title match against someone like Del Rio or Ziggler (if he gets the title eventually) on Raw, then give Ryder the upper hand making it look like he could win, crowd will eat it up, have him win whilst the refs knocked down before he gets cheated out of it.

Bit like the Taka/HHH scenario. That would be AWESOME


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Miz was a comedy act, R Truth is a comedy act, The Rock is basically a comedy act


I don't view The Miz or The Rock as comedy acts.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF John nice kicking truth right in the face


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Much respect to Cena. Seriously.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

look for payback here from truth


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

would mark if cena marked to make truth n miz look credible


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Let's go Ryder, Woo Woo Woo!"
Awesome chant! I hope that catches on!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole & Lawler


SHUT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish they talked more in the matches, like played up their characters more, you can here them so why not??


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryder is not a jobber comedy act. People that think that's all he's good for don't understand wrestling. He's a great success story.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

haha just saw the sign 'TURN CENA FACE' hahah lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I mark for Cena constantly putting over Ryder.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lmao at Cole leading the Cena sucks chant.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god did Lawler actually acknowledge the Cena Sucks chants?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena is so fucking cheesy when he's on the ring apron.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Miz doing the you cant see me must be gif'd


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been an enjoyable match and I like that it is giving Zack a lot of time to showcase he is good in that ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Yeah, but you can't rest on your laurels. Let's not live in the past, Cole."

MEANWHILE: Kevin Nash challenges HHH, because of Kliq business.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Brye said:


> I mark for Cena constantly putting over Ryder.


To me it kinda comes across as Cena desperate for love from smarks. It makes Ryder worse tbh


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cena is so fucking cheesy when he's on the ring apron.



Mirror image of Hogan


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ryder should turn heel.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Mirror image of Hogan


Haha wow never thought of that


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

this is so fucking corny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that these tag matches on TV are all basically the same match? 

And Ryder, come on man, you're cooler than the 5 Knuckle!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DO YOUR JOB, REF! FACE BIAS! FACE BIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAS!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn... Ryder's looked cleaner...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow. Cena took a pin. Unexpected.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish Ryder would've done the Call Me Legdrop instead of the Five Knuckle Shuffle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice ending


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Sigh


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL at Cena getting pinned.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So Truth held Cena's leg down and that means he can't get his shoulder up?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that was an unexpected ending!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Weak ending.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

cena got pinned? :lmao


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

the ref was looking at truth as he was going down for the count


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

why couldnt cena just lose clean? i mean i know its a shock he took a pin but truth n miz would of benefited so much more going into survivor series, its not like it would hurt cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's good that they won. But it's a poor ending.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really great match... and I liked that Raw overall.. but it actually focused on the build up and seemed coherent for once.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> fpalm
> Sigh


You're doing the "you can't see me" face too?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fun match and I marked for Ryder not eating the pin.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man Cena seems like he really doesn't like Mizanin. He laughs when Miz steals one. I don't think Miz should be a maineventer but if WWE is trying to make Miz legit, Cena isn't helping...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Grubbs89 said:


> cena got pinned? :lmao


Don't be too shocked though...it still wasn't a clean pin.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It would've been nice to see them get a clean win for once to maybe make them look a little strong going into SS in 2 weeks. Oh well.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Excitement for Survivor Series went up. Bring on the 14th & 20th.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Friday??
This is probably the best movie they've played after RAW, nicely done USA!
Love this film!
Tiny "Zeus" Lister, Jr.!!! Deebo!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Man Cena seems like he really doesn't like Mizanin. He laughs when Miz steals one. I don't think Miz should be a maineventer but if WWE is trying to make Miz legit, Cena isn't helping...


Cena always laughs off everything and it hurts his programs. I don't think he has a very high Wrestling IQ.


----------



## WrasslorMonkey (Oct 29, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Don't be too shocked though...it still wasn't a clean pin.


Well, not the second time they filmed it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously wwe don't have Ryder doing that five knuckle cena crap he's really over are you trying to get him booed or what?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Friday!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You got knocked the fuck out!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, at least Miz and Truth got a win over Cena. Guess that means we should forget about the fact that Cena beat them both single-handed a week ago. He obviously needs the Rock's help guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kind of a run of the mill show this week. Better than the last few for sure.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> LMFAO Cena trying to get the crowd on his side by fist pumping and getting booed for it.


im no cena mark, and i'm not defending cena, but he wasnt being boo'd. It was the crowd going "WOO, WOO, WOO"....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

During the past month, we have seen easily some of the worst most boring episodes of RAW ever!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Liked that Morrison/Ziggler match.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

The entire thing was just boring and terrible. Why do people pay money to see this?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Good RAW. Loved the crowd, and their support for my main man, Ryder! He was over tonight; in fact, if he was not with Cena he may have got the pop of the night, because people didn't know whether to cheer him or boo him with Cena.

All I know, is that if Ryder wins in New York, the crowd will go nuts, and the next night in Long Island, the crowd reaction will be fucking insane. I can't wait.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fridays on...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

was the crowd chanting STEROIDS when mason ryan was wrestling?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL @ the cheap pop Cena, "tonight is important" just to not get booed, failed as usual. Miz actually tried to sell the match, I guess he's not part of the group that try to sabotage The Rock's return match. also it was so obvious that they turned the volume down in the Cena promo when he got booed, suddenly there was complete silence, again desperate.

Nice promo from Nash, I'm not sure but steroids chant in the Ryan match? lol, also funny that Punk talked about boring crowds, he was the master in that, he was killing crowds with his boring, terrible SE promos and got heat only because Hardy was mega over at that time, some of the reactions he was getting were brutal to watch, hypocrite Phil continues, just like last week with the "bitching" promo on Christian, funny slam to the table BTW.

Truth and Miz should have give Cena a post match beatdown but no, you have to make it look like the cheapest victory in the world after you destroyed their credibility last week in one of the most horrendous booking in wrestling history.

Decent RAW in parts, can't wait for next week and even with all the BS from Cena, SVS is going to be memorable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mason SUCKS big time, and I am glad Santino only gets his victories on fan friendly shows, then gets his ass handed to him the week after.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thoughts

-Ryder was more over then Cena in the tag match

-Mason Ryan is still garbage and the audience in the U.K seem to agree with me

-Morrison looks like he is not going anywhere

-Punk is super over


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not overly keen on watching Raw this week, because Raw shows have been torture lately. Is there anything worth watching or would I be fine skipping the entire show?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Thoughts
> 
> -Ryder was more over then Cena in the tag match
> 
> ...


Yes. I felt real bad for Del Rio, the dude looked like shit when Punk owned him on the mic. I once asked if Punk can carry Del Rio, and he seems to be doing a great job in doing so.

Edit: Show was pretty meh, Glad Swagger won, and Punk was good in that segment. Anyways, Smackdown, keep doing your thang. (Y)


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> lol, also funny that Punk talked about boring crowds, he was the master in that, he was killing crowds with his boring, terrible SE promos and got heat only because Hardy was mega over at that time, some of the reactions he was getting were brutal to watch, hypocrite Phil continues, just like last week with the "bitching" promo on Christian, funny slam to the table BTW.


Lol, so you're still mad about what Punk said about The Rock 6 months ago hey? :lmao

Anyway, decent Raw considering it was taped, Punk's promo was the highlight for me, he absolutely destroyed Del Rio. Surprised they would let him do that to be honest, made Del Rio look pretty bad, but as I can't stand the guy, I don't really care.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Who talked about Rock? I'm talking about his fucked up character.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Poor Del Rio got berried on the mic. Every word was true as well...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW thoughts:

-John Morrison defeated the US Champion Dolph Ziggler in a lengthy match. It was a different match indeed. I kinda thought something was going on when Cole and Lawler brought up Morrison's losing streak. Then, Morrison finally got the win and I'm sure that was the reason why they brought it up. I wonder if this means Morrison is back in the title picture. Or it could mean he's no longer in the doghouse?

-Mason Ryan squashed JTG. Poor JTG. Isn't he still a face?

-Alberto Del Rio defeated Kofi Kingston. Del Rio needed this win badly. He had a nice promo interaction with CM Punk after this. He got to look strong and Punk still has a legit reason to feud with Del Rio. Punk still powers over him on the mic though.

-The Divas division seems to rotate on who gets to have the spotlight and now it is the "Sisters of Destruction" turn. It was a decent promo between them and Kelly Kelly. Eve also continues to be decent but I'm not sure about Alicia Fox.

-Nice promo work from Kevin Nash too. He got the crowd to respond to his actions. Still not looking forward to a match with Triple H though. That is so 2003.

-Zac Ryder sure was over with the Liverpool crowd. Wow. He sure got himself over big time. The catchphrase is working too. Anyways, The Miz and R Truth got to get the win over Cena this time. It still doesn't show enough of them to be a big threat that would require The Rock's help though. This show was ok overall. I think I like Smackdown more at the moment.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Thoughts
> 
> -Ryder was more over then Cena in the tag match
> 
> ...


Garbage? At least in my opinion Ryan is better than Ryder. I think that the one who is garbage here is Zack Ryder sorry, but i just hate the guy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So Morrison's losing streak has finally stopped. That is a shame. Was hoping that he'd job till he's out of the company.
And I didn't know JTG was still employed.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Garbage? At least in my opinion Ryan is better than Ryder. I think that the one who is garbage here is Zack Ryder sorry, but i just hate the guy.


you can't be serious, i dont like zack ryder at all but mason ryan is a complete package of sterioded garbage.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually really enjoyed Raw last night.

JoMo vs Ziggler was really entertaining and FINALLY Morrison wins a match.

Main Event was pretty good as well.

Kevin Nash actually performed a somewhat decent promo all by himself...kinda shocked at this.

CM Punk is watching me...how else could he know I fast forward through all of Del Borings promo's. By the way Great promo by Punk.

Crowd was hot most of the night.

Honestly last night was the best Raw I've seen in well over a month.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Have some national pride. We all fucking hate Scousers as well as Geordies, Mancs and Cockneys but surely we can unite to point out the shitness of America's use of our language!


:side: National Pride is taking the piss out of the Scousers, I mean they all need to Calm Down, Calm down.

The whole world has already united against America :side: just blame Obama for everything bad in the world.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Scowzers lol.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> you can't be serious, i dont like zack ryder at all but mason ryan is a complete package of sterioded garbage.


I am serious, but that's my personal opinion. I like Mason better than Ryder. Not that i love Mason either. If he stops usinh steriods and doing real training to get muscles and getting some good wrestling skills than i might like him. 

But it's clear Mason is using steriods how in the hell can he pass the drug tests on wwe?


----------



## The Warrior 962 (Nov 8, 2011)

Long time reader of the forum, 1st time poster but I was dissapointed in Raw. Why is it that just because its in England we have to have the Jokes of wrestlers like santino and low carders like jtg on the show.
Raw is a super show these days and we didnt even get the popular wrestlers on the show for us to enjoy over here.
Where was the matches with Orton, sheamus, show, punk, Barrett and even Henry?
I know most of them are from smackdown but like I said, Raw is meant be a super show and we get matches with low carders instead.

Sorry im complaining on my 1st post but just would of liked Raw to be better than this for all us UK fans who paid to watch it.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I think there was a Smackdown house show last night.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk telling the truth regarding Del Rio was the best part of the show. Also, Ricardo sold that GTS brilliantly. I see the hype now. Swag.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

The finish to the ME was rubbish last night.

Anybody else not really give a shit about Survivor Series? Cena made Miz/Truth look bad last week. Rock has been MIA & Miz has been selling moonsault bumps for girls......


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh god, Ryder is a massive dork, it's brilliant. Nice pop for CM Punk as well. I haven't even watched the entire show yet, is it really worth it?


Hemen said:


> Garbage? At least in my opinion Ryan is better than Ryder. I think that the one who is garbage here is Zack Ryder sorry, but i just hate the guy.


lol gtfo


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh god, Ryder is a massive dork, it's brilliant. Nice pop for CM Punk as well. I haven't even watched the entire show yet, is it really worth it?
> 
> 
> lol gtfo


Me gtfo? No! I have the right to say what i want when i want. And you can't stop me ;D Yes, i like Ryan better than Ryder. But i also like Dolph Zigler and CM Punk better than Mason Ryan. Me saying i like Ryan better than Ryder dosen't say much when Zack Ryder is the superstar i hate most currently on WWE.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

RAW was pretty good last night, I enjoyed most of it.

Punk was right, Del Rio is BORING on the stick. Nearly put me to sleep until Punk came out. Great pop for him too. It was nice to follow up the segment with Del Rio getting the upper hand backstage too.

Morrison's losing streak is over, so it looks like he might not be leaving the company just yet. I'm glad, because if he works on his promo skills he could go far. Like him or not, the guy has talent. The match itself with Ziggler was good, and on PPV I think they could do great things.

The main event tag match was very blah to me. Crowd just wasn't into Cena, and Ryder was way more popular. The end of the match was sudden and awkward too. Were the heels supposed to get major heat for the cheat-win? They got zero heat for their tactics.

I must be the only one who did NOT enjoy Nash's promo last night. I just have no interest in seeing a Nash/Triple H feud AGAIN. I have no interest in Nash at all being on my screen. He's irrelevant, sucks on the mic and can't get it done in the ring anymore. Colour me BORED.

One more thing...the 'Rocky' chants when Cena mentioned The Rock's name = goosebumps!


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

For once, I actually enjoyed a Kevin Nash segment. Not for the fact it was good, but for the sheer fact he was having a hard time deciding whether or not he was cutting a shoot or not. He mentioned the Legends contract which would totally contradict his "no-contract" thing with WWE the last couple of months. And why did he mention "booking himself in a main event"? How did it have ANY relevance to what he was talking about? 

On a more up-beat note, I did enjoy the majority of the show.. JoMo going over and not looking like a prat was cool. Hopefully they keep up the whole "he's going back to square one" thing. That was cool... the finish of the main event was utter shite, though. Kofi jobbing pissed me off, too


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hm, kinda uneventful RAW but okay nonetheless. The penny just dropped now that it is to be Miz and Truth vs Rock/Cena at Survivor Series. Really? It might be because they're opposite TWO OF THE BIGGEST SUPERSTARS OF THE LAST DECADE but Miz and Truth are seeming incredibly small time to me. 


Hemen said:


> Me gtfo? No! I have the right to say what i want when i want. And you can't stop me ;D Yes, i like Ryan better than Ryder. But i also like Dolph Zigler and CM Punk better than Mason Ryan. Me saying i like Ryan better than Ryder dosen't say much when Zack Ryder is the superstar i hate most currently on WWE.


Oh, fair enough, you really hate his gimmick I C. But Ryder is still better than Mason Ryan in pretty much every way.


----------



## FlukeArtist (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't notice until somone pointed it out to me a while back, but Cena never actually gets _beaten he always gets cheated out of the win.
Its getting really old now.
In fact its actually pathetic. 

If the head honchos at WWE had any brains they would spell Cena for a while. Every week he seems to lose more and more heat.
Its bad enough that everytime Cena is on the mic he is sucking up to the fans or using the tired old American rah-rah tactics of taling about "the troops" or "the kids" etc, but now he is hocking off wwe product all the time too.

The guy is a 4#&ken joke. 

Its high time Cena was moved down the roster to where he belongs.
There is WAY better talent out there than this guy._


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

To anybody who went, during Mason Ryan's match, did anybody hear that guy (whilst the crowd was dead) randomly shout "GOWON BARRY!!!!" which made the whole section laugh...?? (I thought it was funny and that corner of the arena was amused)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

+ Ziggler/Morrison.
+ Punk/Del Rio promo, especially because of the crowd.
+ Bits of the main event when Ryder was getting big pops.
+ Punk/Otunga backstage segment.

- Kevin Nash, gtfo off my TV
- Mason Ryan
- Main event ending

Everything else was at least okay.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooNO was the best part of the night.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that :lmao when Laurinitis said "don't make me take off my jacket?"!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> Am I the only one that :lmao when Laurinitis said "don't make me take off my jacket?"!


Come on, guy, you're better than that. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/584188-dont-make-me-take-my-jacket-off-spoiler.html


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved it when Cole and King cracked up after King said, (while Cole was doing a pig calling yell) ''stop doing that, Vicky is coming over here''. They both broke character and had to hold in their laughter...:lmao


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Three weeks in a row RAW has been underwhelming and formulaic. Looks like my summer romance with WWE is drawing to a close.


----------



## jote (Oct 6, 2008)

Necramonium said:


> I loved it when Cole and King cracked up after King said, (while Cole was doing a pig calling yell) ''stop doing that, Vicky is coming over here''. They both broke character and had to held in their laughter...:lmao


LOL I found that moment funny.

I enjoy RAW last night.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ryder is just iritating now, I could half tolerate him for the 5 seconds he was on Raw in the past, but this is too much. I wish the term "push to the moon" was literal in the case.

Anyway, how about them Scouzers.


----------

